# Is anyone using the bbc digicure dryer?



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

[media]http://www.bbcind.com/pdfs/ReadOnlyLiterature/DigiCure%20literature(flat).pdf[/media]

Is any one using this successfully?
Would you buy it again?

The forced air component is intriguing. It seems like this is the ideal dryer for dtg.

Thanks.
Brent


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry bumping this to try to get a response....


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been eyeballing it for a while now, but even the local sales rep can't give me any references.

The price is right, it appears to have a fantastically long dwell time if needed (3+ minutes for white underbase).

I'm thinking it'll be an addition soon enough, even without reviews. BBC makes good stuff, and I have verified that their warranty response is stellar.

My old DTG department head now works for a huge DTG shop (they do literally 5000 shirts a week, all white underbase). He only uses a conveyor cure, and his colors are brighter than I could ever get with a heat press. Plus, heat pressing adds 1 minute per garment, so if you're doing over 100 garments a day (call it 2 hours), you can pay off the BBC in a year or so of labor savings. If you're rocking a few machines all day long, the pay-off is in months.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I was thinking that they might be making this for sellers as private lable units so people are running it but with different names. It seems ideal to me with the forced air. Lawson seems to have a couple good options as well but they are costly.

Please update us if you buy it.

Thanks.
Brent


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

ce of this dryer btw?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I am interested in how the feel of the ink will be compared to a heat press. I have heard some people say that it is better and others say it's not and you still should heat press the shirts for 30 seconds before passing it through to keep the soft-hand feel.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Lawson says direct to dryer with no heat press needed. Certain printers and ink may require pressing before the conveyor but no on has mentioned that to me in my research. That would largely defeat the purpose of time savings of the conveyor.
Good luck!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

eagleact said:


> Lawson says direct to dryer with no heat press needed. Certain printers and ink may require pressing before the conveyor but no on has mentioned that to me in my research. That would largely defeat the purpose of time savings of the conveyor.
> Good luck!





You will find that especially true with white ink prints. You would want to heat press them after conveyor drying for the best look.

_


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats depressing. Pun intended.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

eagleact said:


> Thats depressing. Pun intended.




If you don't heat press the white ink after conveyor drying it will have a rough feel to it.


_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

But the rough feel will fade away after first wash. Also using conveyor drye or drawer dryer (that would be my persoal choice) will help with fibrilation and white dots sticking through color layer.


----------



## katbay (Jun 8, 2011)

We own a Digicure 8 foot conveyor dryer with infrared. Selling entire DTG package now because changing business to fashion design. It's a GREAT dryer and saved me a lot of production time and effort. Each dryer will have it's own temperature and timing based on it's location, how high the end doors are opened, how well vented the machine is, your specific ink, etc. When printing white ink, shirts must be pretreated, so preteat will need to be cured with heat press before printing. But then shirt can go through conveyor dryer once and is completely cured and ready for sale. Because of the infrared in this dryer, and because of speed control, this dryer can cure ink in a single pass.


----------



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

Kat what is the price of your total DTG package?


----------



## katbay (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure we can talk sales in this forum, but here's a link to details at digitsmith:

Posted Oct 2014: Brother GT-782, Viper pretreat, Hotronix heat press, DigiCure IR Dryer


----------

